# Portfolio Manager - Spreadsheet



## bullmarket (11 April 2006)

Good afternoon to whoever is reading this 

I was asked in a PM if I would mind giving them a blank version of my portfolio manager spreadsheet.  I gave them a cut down edited version excluding any personal information and calculations.

So I thought I may as well upload the demo spreadsheet in here as well just in case it might be of use to someone as a template or starting point to build and customise their own portfolio manager spreadsheet.

So for anyone interested feel free to download it, play with it, hack/butcher it to suit your own needs.  I am using Excel 97.

The 'charts' sheet is automatically updated whenever you enter or update data in the 'shares' sheet.

The values of the respective holdings are *after brokerage * as per the 'brokerage_interest_rates' sheet which contains the Commsec current brokerage and CDIA interest rates.

If anyone has any problems with it or would like to discuss it further just ask away in here.

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## OzFrisky (11 April 2006)

Thanks, looks interesting


----------



## Julia (11 April 2006)

Bullmarket

Can't you get this automatically from your online broker without having to  do it yourself?

Julia


----------



## OzFrisky (11 April 2006)

The advantage of this is that its offline I guess.


----------



## bullmarket (11 April 2006)

no problem *ozfrisky*  

*Julia*, obviously some of the info you can get from your broker but then I suppose your question could also be asked to anyone who uses any third party portfolio manager   

What I have uploaded is simply a copy of a cut down edited version of what I use that I gave to someone who requested it via a PM. In its current form it isn't meant to be a be-all/end-all portfolio manager but simply a possible template starting point for anyone interested in building their own portfolio manager.

One preference which I have and is not available on Commsec, as far as I can see, is that I want to see the value of my holdings *after brokerage * which firstly allows me to see at a glance what I will get in my pocket so to speak if I sell and also it allows me to quickly check the accuracy of any contract notes.....but that is just me 

My actual spreadsheet has 4 other sheets in it with personal information and charts and some tax calculations which are not available on Commsec.  I also like the flexibility a spreadsheet allows you to fully customise a portfolio manager to however you like and not be forced to do things the way a third party portfolio manager software might force you to do it.

To update the spreadsheet it takes me just a few minutes to update the share/unit prices and the rest of the number crunching and charts are then updated automatically.

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## alex3 (8 November 2009)

Hi Bullmarket, 
Thank you for your generosity in sharing most of your portfolio manager spreadsheet. i have just joined Aussie Stock Forum and am a rank amateur looking to trade when i sell some property. i am impressed with Tony Comptons' book 'Trading with a Plan' hence i looked on line to find his Trade Manager software which apparently includes all his statistical sheets and so on. like you i am very comfortable with excel and also find Comsec somewhat typical of service providers who make assumptions that even the most basic things are understood by the lay person. Also your observation that third party vendors don't allow customization hence the preference to build ones own, not unlike personalizing ones trading plan, simply makes sense.

cheers
Alex3


----------



## skc (8 November 2009)

alex3 said:


> Hi Bullmarket,
> Thank you for your generosity in sharing most of your portfolio manager spreadsheet. i have just joined Aussie Stock Forum and am a rank amateur looking to trade when i sell some property. i am impressed with Tony Comptons' book 'Trading with a Plan' hence i looked on line to find his Trade Manager software which apparently includes all his statistical sheets and so on. like you i am very comfortable with excel and also find Comsec somewhat typical of service providers who make assumptions that even the most basic things are understood by the lay person. Also your observation that third party vendors don't allow customization hence the preference to build ones own, not unlike personalizing ones trading plan, simply makes sense.
> 
> cheers
> Alex3




Alex3... you should really look at the date of the last post. April 2006


----------



## Wysiwyg (8 November 2009)

alex3 said:


> Hi Bullmarket,
> like you i am very comfortable with excel and also find Comsec somewhat typical of service providers who make assumptions that even the most basic things are understood by the lay person. Also your observation that third party vendors don't allow customization hence the preference to build ones own, not unlike personalizing ones trading plan, simply makes sense.
> 
> cheers
> Alex3




If time, effort and preference is aplenty then self styled trade recording, management and analysis will suit.

For those that want to spend time and effort elsewhere, then a professional Portfolio Manager has greater flexibility offering automatic updated portfolio values, comprehensive trade statistics, varied and comprehensive taxation reports, position sizing models, all tradeable securities, watchlists, trade performance, system to account links, customisable statistical chart analysis, reconcile trade currency to account currency, pop-up trade alerts and much more I haven't explored yet.


----------



## nulla nulla (8 November 2009)

skc said:


> Alex3... you should really look at the date of the last post. April 2006




Still relevent though.


----------



## BBand (24 June 2010)

This site may be of interest to those of us who are interested in their trading statistics:

www.andreassteiner.net/performanceanalysis


----------

